# Where to get braided Super II pickups?



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

I have a Super II, and want some braided pickups. Plus, I'd like extra just to "play around".

Anyone know where I can get them, or how to make them?

Thanks.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

you can solder De-soldering braid to the front of most pickup shoes to replicate.
Radio Crap has De-soldering braid as well as other places.
gold plating the pickup shoes and braid is another story.

you can buy original on EvilBay almost everyday if you have the funds.


----------



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks.

Back in the day, my Super II was faster than anything on the track. This is in the days of Thunderjets, A/FX and TycoPro. Nothing could touch it.

I'm anxious to restore it as much as possible. I *hate* assisted handling via magnets, and the Super II ruled before the days of magna-traction.


----------

